# Water Changes with different PH's



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

So as many of us have discovered are PH's change after the water has sat out for 24 hours. So how do we do a water change? Does that mean I have to let the water sit before I put it in the tank? Would it be pointless for me to buy a python then?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I also thought I'd add I'm more worried about my larger tanks when I do 80% or greater water changes


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your KH reading?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I do 80% w/c on my 120g tanks with a python every weekend. I also buffer my tanks with baking soda because the kh is low.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure about kh. I am just really worried my Tropehus tank. I have never had any problems with my Mbuna tank though


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I wouldn't worry to much about the Trophs as long as your kh is not to low. The tanks that I do 80% w/c are both Troph tanks.
You need to find out your kh though. A stable kh will prevent ph swings.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in the process of slowing aclimating my Africans to hard water becasue I have acess to it in my basement now. Not sure if the kh would be differnt though


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

One other thing I'd thought I'd add, First I have never had a PH swing before in my Mbuna tank, second I let some CHLORINATED Water out for 24 hours started with a 7.4 PH ended with a 8.4 left some DECHLORINATED water out for 24 hours started with 7.4 ended with 7.8 ish


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

UPDATE: okay so my Kh is 20+ drops. I would assume this means its stable? So will I have to buffer while doing water changes


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe each drop is 1 degree so at ~360ppm you should be fine.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

So no buffering?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

If you are using the API test kit you have a high KH and will not need to buffer. I have a reading of 6 out of the tap and add baking soda to get it up to 12 - 13.
I do 75 - 80% w/c straight from the tap using Prime as a declorinator.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

It is the Api kit, it says add drops to add until its bright yellow, but at 20 drops it was more of a gold bot a bright yellow. But anyways THANKS TO EVERYBODY for helping me out, I was so afriad of those PH swings haha


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I forget what the api is, i use red sea pro kits now a days, but if it's clear then turns yellow i'm pretty sure thats all your looking for.


----------

